# Gibson Les Paul Custom- $1900



## tanplastic (Nov 8, 2016)

Good price on this player's piece.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Two pounds lighter and i’d leave work right now.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

12 pounds! What are these made of exactly?


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> 12 pounds! What are these made of exactly?


"sustain"


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

If you can live with the headstock repair and are a bodybuilder that's not a bad deal. May not be the original case (I thought the cases with that style handle were from the mid-ninety's)


----------



## tanplastic (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> If you can live with the headstock repair and are a bodybuilder that's not a bad deal. May not be the original case (I thought the cases with that style handle were from the mid-ninety's)


Original case.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Budda said:


> Two pounds lighter and i’d leave work right now.


Chamber it yourself for weight relief. It's only wood.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow, 60% off just for being heavy and having (what looks like) a well repaired headstock break. Some smart young buck will jump on that.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Gonzo…


----------



## chickenpicken84 (Jan 29, 2021)

Doesn't feel 12 pounds to me. Will have to weigh it later. Plays amazing. Sounds amazing. Thanks for the tip, not too many customs come up in my hometown.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

chickenpicken84 said:


> Doesn't feel 12 pounds to me. Will have to weigh it later. Plays amazing. Sounds amazing. Thanks for the tip, not too many customs come up in my hometown.


Awesome congrats. You got a pretty good deal.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> Awesome congrats. You got a pretty good deal.


For a headstock break I'd say about normal.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Awesome congrats. You got a pretty good deal.


DITO !


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Budda said:


> For a headstock break I'd say about normal.


In 2018. But let me know when you find another one and I'll buy it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> In 2018. But let me know when you find another one and I'll buy it.


If it's white it's all yours haha.


----------



## chickenpicken84 (Jan 29, 2021)

Update: it's 12 pounds lol. I guess I'm one of those young bucks who doesn't notice 2-3lbs. Appreciate the commentary. Not really concerned whether it was a good deal or not - I know it's a quality instrument and not outrageously priced even though I'm no Gibson scholar. In my previous line of work this is what we referred to as a "freeroll". Some of the stodgier types will never understand the concept. Not looking to flip it. Bought the seller a coffee and chatted for almost an hour - a good man. And for the fella who said it was "about normal" in terms of pricing, well - I've never met a man who was willing to leave work midday and haul down the highway to purchase something for market value. I sent OP a PM to send my thanks. Cheers all.

-paul


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Stores do holds, kijiji does not.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

So you didnt plug it in? You felt it was heavy amd drank coffee and chatted?


----------

